# Gaming PC Zusammenstellung.



## Cuano (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich würde mir gerne einen Gaming PC zusammenstellen mit schwerpunkt auf Graphik. 

Meinen letzten PC hatte ich mir vor über 10 Jahren gekauft damals kannte ich mich noch einigermaßen mit PC's aus. Da der PC allerdings sehr teuer und im nachhinein ein rießen Fehlkauf war und ich mich darüber tierisch geärgert hatte, habe ich mich seither nicht mehr groß damit beschäftigt. Der PC läuft immer noch bei mir zuhause, ich spiele aber meist auf Playstation. 

Jetzt möcht ich mir aber, aus Graphikgründen und neuen technischen Möglichkeiten, einen neuen PC besorgen ich habe vor den PC an den Fernseher an zu schließen, als Fernseher hab ich den LG C98 in 65". 

Eins der tollsten Dinge am zocken ist es für mich durch die vielen wunderschönen Landschaften zu laufen und auch mal einfach nur die geile Graphik zu genießen, Schwerpunktmäßig spiel ich hauptsächlich Single Games, würd aber auch gern mal wieder online zocken, mein letztes online Game war Guild Wars 1. Ich spiele hauptsächlich Rollenspiele und ähnliches. "Ballerspiele" sind jetzt nicht mein Genre und auch Renn und Sport Spiele sind nicht so meins. Momentane Favoriten sind beispielsweise Spiele wie, Witcher 3, Assasins Creed, Good of War, Horizon Zero Dawn, Red Dead Redemption, Tomb Raider, usw. Momentan spiele ich mit nem Kumpel online über PS4 Ark. 

Zeitlich zock ich meist zwischen 2 - 4 Stunden maximal 5 Stunden. Mehr Zeit hab ich selten. 

Der Finanzielle Aspekt ist erst mal zweitrangig mir geht es darum einen Top PC zu haben bei dem ich die Graphik der Spiele in vollem Umfang genießen kann. Sinnvoller weise würde ich über den PC dann auch gern entsprechende 4K Filme ansehen und auch gelegentlich mal streamen, vielleicht auch mal ne 3D brille besorgen. Speicherplatz ist jetzt nicht dass wichtigste ich speicher höchstens mal paar private Bilder für alles andere nutz ich Laptop. Vielleicht noch ein schickes Gehäuse, ohne großartige Beleuchtung die stört nur beim spielen und Fernsehschauen. 

Sehr wichtig ist mir auch dass der PC eine langfristige Investition ist und auch entsprechend nachrüstbar. Beim letzten PC war es dank bescheuerter Bauweise nicht möglich eine größere Graphikkarte einzubauen. 

Möchte mir hier auch erst mal ne Preisvorstellung schaffen in welchem preislichen Gebieten ich mich dann entsprechend bewege. 

Freu mich auf die Tipps und vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2020)

Also, 4K ist halt so ne Sache, denn die Games sind auf Full-HD ausgelegt. Für 4K brauchst du dann eine SEHR gute Grafikkarte, zumindest bei grafisch aufwendigeren Games wie Witcher 3. 

Preis-Leistungstechnisch wäre in jedem Falle eine super Basis:

Ryzen 5 3600 => ca 180€
Mainboard => 100€
16GB RAM => 70€
Gehäuse => 60€
Netzteil => 60€
SSD mit 1000GB => 150€ für eine SEHR schnelle SSD

das sind dann 620€, mit nem guten CPU-Kühler 650€. Eine AMD RX 5700 XT für ca 400€ würde alle Games auf hohen Details in Full-HD und WQHD problemlos packen. Für 4K kann es aber eng werden, zb bei Red Dead Redemption 2 sind es 45 FPS bei vollen Details. Falls Dir das nicht reicht: die nächstbessere Karte, die wirklich nennenswert stärker ist, wäre erst eine Nvidia RTX 2080 Super für ab ca 700€. Die ist dann in 4K ca 25% schneller, aber es hängt vom Spiel ab - bei RDR2 sind es zB nur 15%, also ca 55 FPS. Es kann aber gut sein, dass die eine 5700 XT auch in 4K völlig reicht. Du kannst DIr aber so oder so ja dann denken, dass der PC entweder gute 1000€ oder eben eher über 1300€ kostet.

Wegen der Filme: meinst du Streaming oder per Disc in einem Laufwerk? UHD-Laufwerke sind nämlich teuer.


----------



## Cuano (9. Juni 2020)

Filme schon über Laufwerk, ob ich nun ein teuren 4k DVD Player kauf oder es als Laufwerk im PC hab dürft glaub nicht viel um sein, von der Graphikkarte her würd ich schon zu nem Topmodel tendieren, möchte da graphisch schon so  alles rausholen soll ja auch paar Jahre halten. Preislich hatte ich schon mit so um die 2.000 bis 2.500 gerechnet. Bin aber wie gesagt aktuell überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem laufenden was dass alles preislich und technisch angeht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2020)

Cuano schrieb:


> Filme schon über Laufwerk, ob ich nun ein teuren 4k DVD Player kauf oder es als Laufwerk im PC hab dürft glaub nicht viel um sein, von der Graphikkarte her würd ich schon zu nem Topmodel tendieren, möchte da graphisch schon so  alles rausholen soll ja auch paar Jahre halten. Preislich hatte ich schon mit so um die 2.000 bis 2.500 gerechnet. Bin aber wie gesagt aktuell überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem laufenden was dass alles preislich und technisch angeht.




Wenn du sogar 2500€ gerechnet hast, kannst du ruhig die 2080 Super nehmen. Theoretisch sogar eine 2080 Ti, aber da würde ich lieber "früher" ne neue Karte kaufen. Die 2080 TI kostet über 1000€. Als Laufwerk: https://geizhals.de/pioneer-bdr-s12uht-a2250715.html?hloc=de  aber keine Ahnung, ob da auch eine entprechende Software dabei ist. Man muss beim PC-Gehäuse dann auch aufpassen, denn viele moderne Modelle haben keinen Schacht für ein Laufwerk mehr, da kaum mehr jemand Discs verwendet.

Willst du denn selber zusammenbauen, bauen lassen oder suchst du einen Komplett-PC, der dann so in etwas das hat, was zB ich empfehle?


----------



## Cuano (9. Juni 2020)

Die 2080 Ti hat ich mir angesehen da weiß ich aber nicht ob sich dass auch entsprechend lohnt und was für Teile ich dann entsprechend zu der Graphikkarte dazu brauche. Den PC würd ich dann selber zusammenbauen, dass ist nicht so dass Problem, wenn ich mir schon die Mühe mach für so nen PC dann muss ich mich auch entsprechend wieder einarbeiten technisch.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2020)

Cuano schrieb:


> Die 2080 Ti hat ich mir angesehen da weiß ich aber nicht ob sich dass auch entsprechend lohnt und was für Teile ich dann entsprechend zu der Graphikkarte dazu brauche. Den PC würd ich dann selber zusammenbauen, dass ist nicht so dass Problem, wenn ich mir schon die Mühe mach für so nen PC dann muss ich mich auch entsprechend wieder einarbeiten technisch.



also, mein Tipp wäre ein Ryzen 5 3600 oder 3600X oder direkt ein Ryzen 7 3700X als CPU. Der Ryzen 6 hat mehr Kerne und Theads, was aktuell aber noch nicht relevant sind. Intel bietet in Games noch mal um die 10-15% mehr Leistung, aber das kostet deutlich mehr, insbesondere wenn man den Vergleich zum Ryzen 5 3600(X) nimmt. Dazu ein Mainboard entweder mit B450-Chipsatz (wenn du da ein "max"-Modell von MSI nimmst, ist das BIOS auch definitiv neu genug für die Ryzen 3000er) für 80-120€ oder eines mit X570-Chipsatz für 150-200€. mit dem man besser übertakten könnte. RAM: DDR4-3200, zB G.Skil Aegis ist immer rel günstig. 2x8GB oder direkt 2x16GB.

SSD: eine M.2-SSD mit PCIe-Anbindung wäre gut. Bei 1000GB reicht es für viele Spiele, du kannst aber auch nur 480-512GB für Windows und "wichtige" Games nehmen und dazu dann noch 2TB als Festplatte oder so. 1000GB schnelle SSD wäre zB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07K1J3C23  oder 500GB die hier https://geizhals.de/hp-ssd-ex900-m-2-500gb-2yy44aa-abb-a1817039.html?hloc=de

Netzteil zB ein BeQuiet! Pure Power 11CM mit 500W und abnehmbaren Kabeln: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-11-cm-500w-atx-2-4-bn297-a1910266.html  das ist rel. teuer, auch da wg. Corona wohl die Nachfrage nach Netzteilen hochging, aber es lohnt sich, das ist auch für viele Jahre dann top.

Für die CPU zB diesen Kühler, sofern du nicht übertaktest: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-rock-bk009-a1184606.html?hloc=de

Gehäuse: da wäre die Frage, ob Dir das Aussehen wichtig ist und wenn ja, wie es dann stilistisch sein sollte. 

Grafikkarte: da wäre mein Tipp zb die hier https://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-rtx-2080-super-grp-ne6208sh20p2-1040g-a2086764.html?hloc=de   sofern du nicht doch sagst, dass eine RX 5700 XT ausreicht.


----------



## Cuano (10. Juni 2020)

Hatte mir als Tower jetzt den Sharkoon TG5 Pro überlegt, leuchtet zwar auch aber vielleicht sieht's ja doch ganz gut aus. Bauteile schau ich mir grad noch durch.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2020)

Cuano schrieb:


> Hatte mir als Tower jetzt den Sharkoon TG5 Pro überlegt, leuchtet zwar auch aber vielleicht sieht's ja doch ganz gut aus. Bauteile schau ich mir grad noch durch.



Das kannst du nehmen, wenn du das mit dem UHD-Laufwerk sein lässt. Denn das Gehäuse hat keinen Schach für externe Laufwerke.  

Ansonsten musst DU nur aufpassen, FALLS du einen hohen Kühler nimmst, dass die Grenze bei 16,7cm liegt. Oder du nimmst ne AiO-Wasserkühlung mit zB 240mm-Radiator, wobei bei Preis-Leistung Luftkühler besser sind und ab ca 25€ auch bei Last leise.


----------



## Cuano (15. Juni 2020)

Ja UHD Laufwerk wirds dann wohl nicht aber ein normales CD Laufwerk müsst doch anschließbar sein, extern halt, also nicht in nem Schacht.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2020)

Cuano schrieb:


> Ja UHD Laufwerk wirds dann wohl nicht aber ein normales CD Laufwerk müsst doch anschließbar sein, extern halt, also nicht in nem Schacht.


 Per USB geht es natürlich. Ich weiß da aber nicht, ob es auch UHD-LW gibt.


----------

